# Everybody Please Read This



## jmharris23

Here's what's happening. We have divided the forums into 3 main categories. These categories will be moderated much like the on-topic forum. If you want to discuss the existence of God or the non-existence there is a place for that. If you want to talk to others about Judeo-Christian thoughts and principles, there is a place for that. If you want to discuss other faiths there is a place for that. 

Eventually what stands as the original Spiritual Forum will move into non-existence, so go ahead and begin using the new forums and enjoy your new home.


----------

